# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  استطلاع: اقتصادات الخليج سيتجاوز حجمها تريليون دولار العام الجاري

## معاذ ملحم

أظهر امس الاثنين استطلاع اجرته رويترز ان حجم اقتصادات دول الخليج العربية مجتمعة سيتجاوز تريليون دولار هذا العام بسبب ايرادات استثنائية من ارتفاع اسعار النفط في حين تدعم القطاعات غير النفطية نموا فوق مستوى خمسة بالمئة في المنطقة.
وقال 14 اقتصاديا استطلعت رويترز اراءهم ان الناتج المحلي الاجمالي للسعودية والامارات واربع دول خليجية عربية اخرى منتجة للنفط سيزيد بنحو الثلث هذا العام الى 08ر1 ترليون دولار من 1ر821 مليار دولار في عام 2007.
ويعكس ذلك زيادة حجم الاقتصادات الى اكثر من ثلاثة امثاله منذ عام 2002 في أكبر منطقة مصدرة للنفط في العالم.
وأظهر متوسط الاراء ان اقتصادات الخليج ستنمو بأكثر من خمسة بالمئة بالقيم الحقيقية هذا العام اذ تدعم ايرادات النفط الناتجة عن ارتفاع أسعاره الى ستة أمثالها منذ عام 2002 قطاعات الصناعة الانشاءات والقطاعات المالية.
وقال جياس جوكنت رئيس الابحاث في بنك أبوظبي الوطني المشارك في الاستطلاع الذي أجري بين 20 و27 تموز الجاري هذا أمر لا يقل عن تحول كامل في اقتصادات المنطقة .
واظهر الاستطلاع ان النمو في السعودية سيتسارع الى 8ر5 بالمئة هذا العام من 4ر3 بالمئة في العام الماضي مع زيادة المملكة أكبر مصدر للنفط في العالم انتاجها.
وسيرتفع معدل النمو في قطر الى أعلى مستوياته عند 6ر11 بالمئة.
وقطر هي أكبر مصدر للغاز الطبيعي المسال في العالم. وذلك بالمقارنة مع معدل نمو 5ر8 بالمئة العام الماضي في حين يتوقع ان ينمو الاقتصاد بمعدل 2ر11 بالمئة في عام 2009.
وزادت السعودية انتاجها من النفط بمقدار 550 الف برميل يوميا منذ مايو ايار الماضي لتهدئة الاسعار التي بلغت مستويات قياسية فوق 140 دولارا للبرميل هذا الشهر.
وقال هاني جنينة الاقتصادي البارز في بيت التمويل الخليجي الخليج يتحدى التباطؤ العالمي... الاقتصادات أبدت صمودا بسبب ارتفاع أسعار النفط. فقامت بتسوية الدين المحلي وراكمت الاحتياطيات ولديها القدرة على تحمل الصدمات على مدى ثلاث سنوات .
وقال الاقتصاديون ان اجمالي الصادرات النفطية من منطقة الخليج بما فيها صادرات الغاز الطبيعي القطرية سترتفع بنسبة 3ر65 بالمئة الى 1ر660 مليار دولار هذا العام... مقتربة من ستة امثالها بالمقارنة مع 115 مليار دولار في عام 2002.
وخوفا من الاعتماد على ارتفاع اسعار النفط فقط استثمرت الحكومات الخليجية فوائضها في تنويع اقتصاداتها.
فالاستثمارات في القطاعات العقارية والمالية والبنية التحتية تدعم النمو في الامارات حيث يتوقع ان ينمو ثاني أكبر اقتصاد عربي بمعدل 4ر8 بالمئة في عام 2008 قبل ان يتباطأ الى سبعة بالمئة العام المقبل.
وتوقع الاستطلاع ان ينمو الاقتصاد الكويتي هذا العام بمعدل 8ر5 بالمئة وفي العام المقبل بمعدل 4ر4 بالمئة بالمقارنة مع 6ر4 بالمئة في عام 2007. لكن الاقتصاديين قالوا ان الاقتصاد الكويتي معتمد بدرجة كبيرة على النفط.
وقالت الكويت خامس اكبر مصدر للنفط في العالم انها ستنتهج هذا العام خطة خمسية لتنويع اقتصادها بعيدا عن النفط بالتركيز على القطاع المالي وجذب الاستثمارات الاجنبية.
ومن المتوقع ان ينمو اقتصاد عمان بمعدل 2ر6 بالمئة هذا العام قبل أن يتباطأ الى 5ر5 بالمئة في عام 2009 في حين سينمو اقتصاد البحرين بمعدل 5ر6 بالمئة هذا العام قبل ان يتراجع الى 2ر6 بالمئة العام المقبل.

----------

